# Silver or Black?



## kevo1996 (Jan 18, 2015)

I am getting a 2014 Cruze LT and can not decide to get black or silver. What does everyone think?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Black looks really sharp when clean but is much harder to keep clean. Silver is OK but dirt doesn't show as much.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Black for sure. To me silver on the cruze looks a little boring


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
What color is the interior? Jet Black, Titanium, or Jet Black & Red?

Black Granite Metallic with Jet Black & Red Interior along with the 6-speed M32 manual gearbox would top my list. _In fact I'm in the market for that exact Cruze now, so if you find one so configured please point me in that direction._








click any image to enlarge​


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm the opposite. I like silver more, shows more of the detail on the body. You can also dip the front lower grill and rear diffuser area and make it look alot more sporty. Most wheel colors look good on either.


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Back when I was stock.. But here's a comparison between the colors.

I like black more, surely is a pain to keep clean but when its clean it really looks great with the cruze


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Given the choices black but I'd say White on the Cruze looks real nice


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Depending on your climate and how much driving you're doing, black is sure a 'fun' color to keep clean, particularly in snowy climates or lots of interstate driving. I guess it depends on how particular you are about how your car looks too. 

Also, the paint seems to scratch easily and the scratches are probably more noticeable on the darker colors than the lighter colors. But when clean, black does look pretty great. Especially on an LTZ and/or RS. 

Silver looks really nice too though, especially when some tasteful visual mods are added, and I can only imagine how much longer it stays looking clean lol. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Black is beautiful but a PITA to keep clean. It's filthy again like 2 days later and shows every imperfection in the paint. 

Silver is boring as heck. It doesn't look terrible on a Cruze - I had a 2LT rental in silver that was sharp looking, but I would be bored of it.

If I did it again I would have a blue or green one.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Given the choices black but I'd say White on the Cruze looks real nice


*iKermit*,
Yes, agreed. White looks quite handsome on the Cruze.

Relatedly for anyone who might be interested, my personal 2014 Summit White Cruze RS with Jet Black interior and 6-speed 6T40 automatic transmission is for sale or lease now. Problem-free Cruze RS in like-new immaculate condition with only total 1,890 miles since new on the odometer. April 2014 build date. In fact, the car's never even carried a passenger or been driven by anyone but myself. Spread the word, tell your friends, and PM me for details. Thanks. 






​


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Black looks really sharp when clean but is much harder to keep clean. Silver is OK but dirt doesn't show as much.


To some extent, it depends on the the color of the dust/dirt in your area. Look at cars in your area to get an idea.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Also consider how long you plan to keep it. Black looks like **** when the clearcoat goes. Silver - I don't know as you'd even notice beyond 10' away.


----------



## CruzeBop (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Given your choices I would say black, I may be a little biased though.  Mine also has the red interior, which I love! Black sure is a bitch to keep clean, currently mine is white... But when clean it's amazing!


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

I have had both Silver and Black in the Cruze... I turned in the Silver one and bought a black one.. Ya, Black is harder to keep clean, but its really not a big deal.. The black seems like so much better quality wise too, almost seems like its thicker than the silver..


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

Going a little off topic here but I was wondering what makes certain Cruze colors "premium" (extra cost)? Black Granite Metallic, for example, is $225 more than Silver Ice Metallic. Autumn Bronze Metallic is higher yet at $325.


----------



## 614 (Jan 18, 2015)

Personally: black, especially if you have black interior too. My friend has a silver one with the red/black interior and that looks really solid but exterior wise I just think the black has more pop to it than silver. The silver just seems flat to me.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Black - gets my vote, I currently have two black cars. I have also had in the past a black 1980 SAAB 900 turbo and a black 2002 Mercedes C230K. I am also liking red cars.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I vote Red! =]


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> I vote Red! =]


We have a red hot cruze too!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

bowtieblue said:


> Going a little off topic here but I was wondering what makes certain Cruze colors "premium" (extra cost)? Black Granite Metallic, for example, is $225 more than Silver Ice Metallic. Autumn Bronze Metallic is higher yet at $325.


I'm guessing here but the easy answer would be to say that the pigments, metalflake and application process required in premium colors are more costly, hence the color surcharge. That said, I suspect it might have more to do with marketing and maximizing profits rather than actual cost factors.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

kevo1996 said:


> I am getting a 2014 Cruze LT and can not decide to get black or silver. What does everyone think?


I like Black and I think RS looks better on that color. The rear bumper insert doesn't stick out as much. Silver is also nice if you are going for LTZ and 2LT as the OEM wheels look great on that color.


UlyssesSG said:


> .
> What color is the interior? Jet Black, Titanium, or Jet Black & Red?
> 
> Black Granite Metallic with Jet Black & Red Interior along with the 6-speed M32 manual gearbox would top my list. _In fact I'm in the market for that exact Cruze now, so if you find one so configured please point me in that direction._
> ...


Rather strange Ohio car, Looks like a 2LT RS interior with LTZ exterior as if it was Canadian Spec. I like it even better in RS



bowtieblue said:


> Going a little off topic here but I was wondering what makes certain Cruze colors "premium" (extra cost)? Black Granite Metallic, for example, is $225 more than Silver Ice Metallic. Autumn Bronze Metallic is higher yet at $325.


I'm going with metal flake in the Black Granite and that Autumn was a rare color.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wanted my Supra to be all black, but at least I can remove the roof so it doesn't get so hot inside.

View attachment 130882


And one black car is more than enough for me trying to keep it clean, this is not a daily driver. May need a can opener to remove the roof on a Cruze.

Still have to park it in the hot sun when going someplace. gets like an oven inside, but has two wide doors and that huge hatch, so does cool down pretty quick. Has five computer systems with PROM, so don't worry about losing the firmware.

White with a light tan interior was the only choice for me for strictly logical reasons, like using stupid flashram to contain all that code. I didn't paint my GPS, still black, and when the heat of the sun hit that, corrupted the firmware. But this was an easy fix for me. But don't have any means to restore the firmware with my Cruze. Even in 105*F weather, stays fairly cool inside.

Also easy to find a white car in a dark parking lot.


----------



## CruzeBop (Mar 17, 2011)

bowtieblue said:


> Going a little off topic here but I was wondering what makes certain Cruze colors "premium" (extra cost)? Black Granite Metallic, for example, is $225 more than Silver Ice Metallic. Autumn Bronze Metallic is higher yet at $325.


Probably some combination of how popular they are and accessibility (Autumn bronze may not be as common?). Just a guess tho.


----------

